# Long distance commuting?



## Britishjourno (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi. I am a journalist writing an article for the BBC on long distance commuting. Do you do it? What are the pros and cons? Also if you are happy to be interviewed for this piece please do say so below. Looking for people who work in one city (say for a short week) and live in another city and do weekly/monthly commuting, possibly by plane. Many thanks!


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you talking about "Fly-In-Fly-Out" (FIFO) ? That's probably the keyword you want to highlight.


----------



## Britishjourno (Nov 6, 2014)

GBP said:


> Are you talking about "Fly-In-Fly-Out" (FIFO) ? That's probably the keyword you want to highlight.


Thanks very much. Had not heard that before but it sounds exactly right.


----------



## charlotteminor (Nov 6, 2014)

the biggest disadvantage for commuting is the hectic schedule. also, you cant spend so much quality time with your family.


----------

